# Platformunabhängig von WinCE



## Guest (29. Nov 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe mal ein Frage über eine Anwendung.

Eine Software soll für einen WinCE PDA erstellt werden, die sowohl dort als auch
auf einem normalen Windows 98/XP System laufen soll. Zur Visualisierung der einzelnen
Steuerelemente sollen Servlets verwendet werden.

Braucht man dazu die Micro Edition? Oder geht das auch anders?
Kennt ihr gute Bücher oder Tutorials die sich mit solch einem Thema befassen?

Gruß
-Patrick


----------



## Bert Brenner (29. Nov 2006)

Wenn du Servlets benutzt brauchst du überhaupt keine Javaumgebung auf den Clients


----------



## Guest (30. Nov 2006)

mmh, kann ich mit Servlets eine Oberfläche erstellen?


----------



## AlArenal (30. Nov 2006)

Ja, eine Web-Oberfläche....


----------



## Guest (30. Nov 2006)

sind Servlets nur für Webanwendungen da?

Also vom Prinzip quasie wie CGI oder wie?


----------



## Jockel (30. Nov 2006)

Quasi, ... ja.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Servlet


----------



## Guest (30. Nov 2006)

achso!!!!


Also nochmal auf mein Problem bezogen, programmiere ich eine Webanwendung (Server) der die Informationen
verwaltet die ich Anzeigen möchte in einer Servletapplikation. Der Client oder bessergesagt die Clienten 
(PC und PDA) bekommen die angeforderteten Daten dann über einen Socket. So kann ich dann auf beiden
Geräten die gleichen Informationen anzeigen.


----------



## Guest (4. Dez 2006)

aber, muss ich nun auf einem PDA mit WinCE die Microedition verwenden, oder
kann ich auch Programme die in J2SE geschrieben sind dort laufen lassen?


----------



## Caffè Latte (5. Dez 2006)

Hi,

ein PDA mit Windows CE/Mobile ist kein Gerät im Sinne der J2ME. Ich hatte mal eine ganze Menge Links für kostenlose JRE/JDK, allerdings scheinen die alle nicht mehr gepflegt zu werden. Was wohl noch geht:

http://www2s.biglobe.ne.jp/~dat/java/project/jvm/index_en.html
http://www14.software.ibm.com/webapp/download/product.jsp?s=p&id=DVDE-634P22

Hoffe es hilft ...


----------



## Guest (8. Dez 2006)

dank dir. Hast mir geholfen!!!

Gruß
-Patrick


----------

